# Filmen



## Aurodion (13. Oktober 2006)

Hey Leute,

ich weis jetzt nicht in welchen Forum ich das reinschreiben sollte aber ich frag hier jetzt mal. Also jeder von
euch kennt doch bestimmt die Videos wie Onyxia gelegt wurde, PvP Spieler die voll ab gehen und so und ich will halt wissen wie die das *Filmen* können weil, ich das gerne mit nem Freund aus der Gilde machen wollen.
Danke für eure Antworten.
Mfg Aurodion

Ps. Wenn falsches Forum, tut mir leid.^^


----------



## Rascal (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Dazu brauchst du eine Aufnahmesoftware wie z.B. FRAPS oder Game-Cam. (Findest du mit Google)

Bedenke aber, dass dabei deine Framerate dabei ein bisschen runter gehen wird...

So Long
Rascal

PS: Habs ins richtige Forum verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurodion (13. Oktober 2006)

Was ist eine Framrate Rascal, ich bitte um mehr informationen^^
ist das runter laden kostenlos?Wenn ich es insalliert habe und filmen will was muss man dann drücken xD


----------



## VetsHunter (15. Oktober 2006)

Aurodion schrieb:


> Was ist eine Framrate Rascal, ich bitte um mehr informationen^^



Die Framerate ist die Anzahl der Bilder die Du pro Sekunde siehst. Im Videobereich nennt man ein Einzelbild ein "Frame", je mehr Einzelbilder Du pro Sekunde siehts, desto flüssiger sieht das Geschehen aus. Nur als Beispiel: Wenn Du Fernsehen schaust, siehst Du 25 Bilder pro Sekunde (allerdings werden im Fernsehen Halbbilder dargestellt, weil 25 Bilder pro Sekunde ruckelig aussehen würden, deshalb sieht man im Fernsehen 50 Halbbilder pro Sekunde, nur so nebenbei). Wenn ein Spiel ruckelt, dann liegt das daran, dass die Framerate zu niedrig ist.



Aurodion schrieb:


> ist das runter laden kostenlos?Wenn ich es insalliert habe und filmen will was muss man dann drücken xD



Es gibt sowohl von Fraps als auch von GameCam kostenlose Versionen, die man gratis runterladen kann. Allerdings haben diese gewisse Einschränkungen (begrenzte Auflösung, begrenzte Aufnahmezeit, automatisch eingeblendetes Logo der Software). Man kann sich lizensierte Versionen der Software kaufen, die diese Einschränkungen nicht haben, aber da das Geld kostet lohnt es sich für den Privatgebrauch eher nicht. Da reichen die kostenlosen Versionen im Normalfall völlig aus.


----------

